# Interesting way of understanding human sexuality



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure if this belongs here or in the sex forum, but since this is fairly new science and is more focused on the neurological aspect than the act of sex and the meaning of relationships, I suppose it belongs here but can be moved if so. Anyway, Google Talk video:






Was fun to watch. I liked how they combined so many different theories and data to explain such a phenomenon that they did. It was kind of Ne-esque to me and the speaker appears to be an ENTP from what I can tell.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

This was really interesting, thanks.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I watched that a few days ago, definitely a good watch. What I found most interesting is how physical arousal is separate from psychological arousal in women. That explains a lot...


----------



## b0red (Dec 1, 2012)

I couldn't watch all of it too gory but it's cool.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

b0red said:


> I couldn't watch all of it too gory but it's cool.


How is it gory?


----------



## b0red (Dec 1, 2012)

LeaT said:


> How is it gory?


It's more on what the bald guy was saying not the images.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

b0red said:


> It's more on what the bald guy was saying not the images.


Referring to sexual terms? I think that's kind of to be expected though considering the title and the subject of the video.


----------



## b0red (Dec 1, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Referring to sexual terms? I think that's kind of to be expected though considering the title and the subject of the video.


:tongue:


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

interesting.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Very interesting. I think the part on facials was especially interesting as an example of what he was saying about men's attraction.

I'd like to hear some about exceptions to this, like when men might be interested in the psychological and non visual things for attraction.

I'd like to see the topic of taboo attraction added in as well.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

That was very informative and some of the data really surprised me, especially about what turns on males.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or in the sex forum, but since this is fairly new science and is more focused on the neurological aspect than the act of sex and the meaning of relationships, I suppose it belongs here but can be moved if so. Anyway, Google Talk video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone write ENTP? Here I am! :laughing: Thanks for sharing, I love the @ google talks, I'll try to watch it later.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm.. as a gay male I can relate to both the male and female cues or preferences.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Very odd...


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

That was weird. Not what I expected from the title. I was expecting something related with human nature, like in "The Red Queen: Sex and the Evolution of Human Nature".


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm quite curious about the finding of penis being in the top 4 of sexual cues for men. Is this really universal? Is it to do with how men see their own so much, that they can't really avoid associating it with a sexual context? At the end there he joked about men only needing to see one sexual cue to get to completion - e.g. an isolated set of breasts; whereas women couldn't become satisfied by the sight of a male chest. Does this hold true for penises as well then? 

Also curious about the physical & psychological arousal finding. Wondered what he meant by psychological arousal. Was it saying that if a guy has physical indicators of arousal, then he is also subjectively considering himself aroused; whereas a woman can have physical indicators of arousal but still in her mind think "god no"?


----------



## Madam (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah. I watched the whole thing and it was just... so boring. Didn't we already know that men get turned on by visual stuff and women by psychological, implicit, the personality or however we call it?


----------

